# Affordable o/u, cz-USA or silver reserve?



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Looking to get an affordable over under. Not a huge clay shooter so I doubt I would put more than 100 rds through it a year. Love the style of them and always wanted one, but. There's no way I'm paying a 1,000$ or more for a gun that's not my front line gun. Anybody know much about the cz-USA guns? The new silver reserve II seems likes it's made a lot of improvements too. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I know quite a few guys that shoot CZ and love them. I've never shot one, but I've had my eyes on an over/under .410 for rabbit hunting that a guy was selling locally, but missed out on it. That will probably be the route I eventually take. I'm in the same realm of thinking as you, I don't shoot a bunch of clay, and I definitely don't want to take a $1200+ gun into the brush to just abuse it...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Stoeger makes a nice o/u for less than 400$$. And they come in .410. And it shoots nice. I have the same model in 12,20 and .410 they have been flawless 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I also have the Stoeger in 20 gauge & really like it so far. Only have maybe 50 or 75 rounds down the tube, but have had no problems & it points pretty well. At less than $400, I don't mind beating the brush with it either.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought a CZ Bobwhite 20 gauge SXS three years ago. Good shooter, nice looking gun. Main reason I bought it was for grouse, as it only weighs 6 lbs. Barrels are well regulated, I patterned it at 30 yards. Both barrels shoot to point of aim.

Probably only has 200-300 rounds through it. Never a problem. I don't know how it would hold up as a primary skeet or trap gun, but I really like mine.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

If you are looking for a very nice O/U at just below the $1000 threshold that pulls and shoots as nice as most guns twice the price I would suggest you look at the Beretta White Wing. They are a very nice piece IMO and can be picked up often around $950. If you are looking for something a little more in the $650 range I would recommend you go put your hands on a Savage Stevens 512 Gold Wing. I'm really impressed with this gun, especially for the price, and IMO the very best buy in this price range for a new O/U. I'm not real crazy about the gold highlighted engraving (flashy looks are not my thing) but I understand that Savage made a 512 for sale thru Cabelas that features a nickle finish receiver that probably looks quite nice, although I've never seen one. I would certainly handle both of these models to give them a fair look before I purchased anything else. Good luck, nothing much more fun than gun hunting.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I went to gander today. Shouldered and swung the 950$ beretta, the stoeger condor, stoeger long fowler, savage 512, and silver reserve I and II. They all swing nice, but the new generation silver reserve really shoulders well and pulls my eye right down to the bead. For 599$ I got it with 5 chokes and a trigger lock. Threw myself a few clays when I got back and couldn't be happier. Now, with that being said, the max-4 camo browning cynergy o/u is just about the coolest thing I've seen in a long time, if money was no object that beast woulda rode home with me too. Thanks for the input all. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

dsoy28 said:


> Well I went to gander today. Shouldered and swung the 950$ beretta, the stoeger condor, stoeger long fowler, savage 512, and silver reserve I and II. They all swing nice, but the new generation silver reserve really shoulders well and pulls my eye right down to the bead. For 599$ I got it with 5 chokes and a trigger lock. Threw myself a few clays when I got back and couldn't be happier. Now, with that being said, the max-4 camo browning cynergy o/u is just about the coolest thing I've seen in a long time, if money was no object that beast woulda rode home with me too. Thanks for the input all.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

dsoy28 said:


> They all swing nice, but the new generation silver reserve really shoulders well and pulls my eye right down to the bead.


And that is what matters most, wise decision on going with the model that naturally was an ergonomic fit for you. So often guys are smitten with a particular gun, think they have to have it, and try to force themselves to fit the gun. May work when bench shooting a rifle but does not work at all in the field on the swing. The field gun must fit you and shelf shotguns are "come as they are" and they vary from Mfr. to Mfr. and gun to gun. You will out-shoot yourself all day long with a $600 shotgun with the proper fit dimensions over a $6000 gun that is all wrong.

Mossberg has really nice job in recent years putting out good handling, good quality, nice looking firearms for a very reasonable price. They have certainly put themselves in the discussion with the most popular gun manufacturers and at the same time created a nice mid-market product line of sporting firearms that you don't need to cancel your next vacation in order to afford. 

Good decision and nice purchase. Go kill some birds.


----------

